
Could Online Therapy Be a Good Idea for You? - jasmin42io
https://www.psychreg.org/online-therapy-good/
======
chovy
I tried it. It was too expensive. And most of the communication was terrible.
So you could switch to a different therapist and have to start all over again.
I cancelled after a week.

------
dddddaviddddd
I know a psychologist who offers this to clients who are moving to another
city, seems to work alright if you already have a good therapist.

